# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Finally good pics of my tank.



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

with fighting with cyano and other algea for so long now i have not had any dood pic until now. the first is my tank 2.5 weeks ago when i first got it all under contro the last 2 are present.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

with fighting with cyano and other algea for so long now i have not had any dood pic until now. the first is my tank 2.5 weeks ago when i first got it all under contro the last 2 are present.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Is that a snake skin discus you have in there?

Tank has good growth too

Paul

90 gallon, Dupla CO2 injection, Dupla undergravel heater, 240 watts of light and 2 x Eheim pro2 canisters


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

VERY NICE. I have to say I like it. Is that a 140 (48x24x28)?

That looks like it's acting as a room divider. Can you post 4 pics, one from each side.

AWESOME!
Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks like all you'd get from one side is a black picture Karl.....









Very nice looking tank!

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Well done! The only problem is I can't see the fish now!







That's a really attractive Discus tank, I bet they love it! Just keep the stemplants trimmed and you've got yourself a keeper.

Best,
Phil Edwards


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by George Willms:
> It looks like all you'd get from one side is a black picture Karl.....


Hehehe, didn't notice hte background was painted. ehhehe

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

yes it is a gold snake skin and i have 2 red terks, it is a 50g tank i know it is a bit small for 3 discus and 3 angels but i got the angels at a peny size and am just growing them out. and i do use it as a room divider i have a 4' walk way between it and my TV into the other half of the room works grat.
this week end i will be moveing the tank to a new stand in the same location and will be taking the black paper of the back, so i will set it up as a dubble sidded tank. i wil get more pics of it then.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i just re did my tank again here are the new picks i made a new stand for it and everything. the stand is not completly done i stil lneed to put a back and doors on it but you can get the idea. however on wens i am getting the 2 96watt PC ficture made by coralife which i will trade with my existing hood. 
front








side








back








empty tank








with substrate








stand








whole thing









tank specs are in my profile


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It seems like theres too much plant and not enough space for the large fish to swim around.

The back part of the tank looks better than the front imo.

I notice you bunch your plants up when planting them. Try to scatter it out so each stem have some space between each other.

You will need to do a better job covering the pipe in the middle of the tank. It seems out of place.

The tank should turn out better after a bit of trimming to give it more open space.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

the pip acually i just put there temp i just got the nozels itoday i want to use they are only 1" long intead if 4-8" i have a lot of plant grothe right now to fight algea i am intending to have the laft side as more of a feild of grass like plants and for it to taper into a more dense larger plants aboutl 3/4 the hight of the tank. i will try and scatter the stems out a bit more nezt time i trim in a few days. just hard for me to do it seems like every 1 i plant 2 come out couse of my big fingers, lol

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I know what you mean. I was planting stem plants in a 4" clay pot today and it wasn't pretty. I figure it would be the best way to go in a goldfish tank with only 1" gravel

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------

